
5 Torrent Files That Broke Mind Boggling Records - riledhel
http://filesharingz.com/community/topic/192941-5-torrent-files-that-broke-mind-boggling-records/
======
joejohnson
Does anyone know of a place where you can see visualizations (maybe even in
realtime) of the bitTorrent network?

------
kbuck
Article also available here: [http://torrentfreak.com/5-torrent-files-that-
broke-mind-bogg...](http://torrentfreak.com/5-torrent-files-that-broke-mind-
boggling-records-101107/)

